# Wanted - Southeast Florida/Keys April 6-13



## louuuu (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi - I need a 1 or 2 BR Unit (4 people) for April 6-13.

Looking for something near the beach.

Thanks - Louuuu


----------



## Cedartree105 (Mar 23, 2018)

sent you a pm


----------



## cindy27 (Mar 23, 2018)

_[Deleted. Note the $100/night limit for posting in this forum.]_


----------



## cindy27 (Mar 23, 2018)

_[Deleted. Note the $100/night limit for posting in this forum.]_


----------



## chapjim (Mar 23, 2018)

[_Quote from edited post removed._]

Cindy,

You have over a dozen responses to Wanted postings.  Are we supposed to believe that you actually have all of these units available?  Any of these units available??


----------



## cindy27 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi have you found your rental or are you still looking? Please advise cindyjones649@gmail.com


----------



## louuuu (Apr 2, 2018)

cindy27 said:


> Hi have you found your rental or are you still looking? Please advise cindyjones649@gmail.com


Still looking Can check in on 4/7 also.


----------



## louuuu (Apr 3, 2018)

louuuu said:


> Hi - I need a 1 or 2 BR Unit (4 people) for April 6-13.
> 
> Looking for something near the beach.
> 
> Thanks - Louuuu


Found something - Thanks


----------

